# saturday Night race



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

April 27th is the date, practice starts at 4:00pm and racing to start at 5:00pm. We will start with the skinny tires class, go to Fat tire class and slip back into some Hot Rod racing class. Fun, Food, Fun,Plaques, and more fun for $7.00. Racers Only, Bon Jour. :dude:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

You're on my calendar.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

My turn to be out of town.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Don't think I can make this race, but not 100% sure. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

What about X retired racers. LOL.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*question*

Are also ran's welcome?


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Tim, welcome back. Will be a drive for you. We are still running the same skinny and fat tire cars. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am going to try:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Sundance said:


> Are also ran's welcome?


Did you mean fans? Of coarse, the last part was directed as a joke to our Foreign Exchange Driver from France. LOL


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

ZBT Speedway said:


> Did you mean fans? Of coarse, the last part was directed as a joke to our Foreign Exchange Driver from France. LOL


 I am old and slow LOL. Mine was a funny also, also rans like back makers the rest of the cars to fill the field that have a very remote chance of winning. Cars the ALSO RAN LOL Yes I would love to come race but need directions =) Tim


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Tim I think you raced at Chris's house before. We will have loaner cars if you need. Pat


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ratwagon64 said:


> . We will have loaner cars if you need. Pat


Al is leaving his slotcar box for us to hand out loaners??? Yahoooo, I need to borrow 5 lol. I should be able to make the long trip


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Hold on Neely*

I'll be there, I ask that you please wave as you blow by me. =)


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

With Al not making the race, maybe Mike will get lost with the long drive and we can race for first. LOL Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Ratwagon64 said:


> With Al not making the race, maybe Mike will get lost with the long drive and we can race for first. LOL Pat


I could just change the numbers on the house and as fast as Mike drives he will zooooooooooooooom right by. Tell Jeff its a different night, call Rick and tell him we canceled, oh well Pat, bring on the big guns, sooner or later we will beat them. If not, team up and wipe them out, lol, :dude:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I might be there depends on what time I get off work


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Sundance said:


> I am old and slow LOL. Mine was a funny also, also rans like back makers the rest of the cars to fill the field that have a very remote chance of winning. Cars the ALSO RAN LOL Yes I would love to come race but need directions =) Tim


I sent you a email on directions, just checking to see if you got them. Pretty sure I sent it to you, lol, maybe someone else. Let me Know. :dude:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Pm*

Yes I got the PM Will be there the 27th.


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*4/27 Race*

I am going to try to make it - could you PM me with directions / address. I'm going to Al'son Sunday, also. I live in Napervile, and have a GPS...
Doug


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Come on Saturday*

I am so looking forward to racing Saturday. First race in sometime. Long live the _*also rans*_! C ya Saturday! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry boys won't be there illiana speedways first race


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok who's bringing dyno Al's cars to the race I need a fast car for Saturday night. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You want Mike's cars, Ed


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

yes ed wants mikes slow cars lol.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I get first pick. Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

i gots all the fast cars zoom we go.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I've driven mikes cars and lemme tell ya, there mid pack cars! I heard he has a tire sponsor so he gets a better tire than what's available to others! Haha.... I'm building a shed this weekend so might not be there.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Mike that's BS you will be there, and mid pack cars that's all I have in cars. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Do we need to bring pit tables?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Pit Tables, No, unless you plan on settin up outside. There should be enough pit space for the everyone. Honestly I would keep what you bring in to a minimum, this isnt a pro race area. Just beat Darrelle here and you assured a spot.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll stop by Mike's house and grab some cars on my way to Chris's house. I still get first pick. Maybe I'll raffel off some of Mike's mid pack cars then he can build some more fast cars.  Pat


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Tim, Pit space is not a problem. Chris and Jeff's track is fast and fun. Pat


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Chris and Jeff for a good night of racing. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Had a great time, thanks Chris and Jeff. Track was fast but infield was a little dusty and if you got off track your tires where gone. I had some close racing again with Jeff, but he did hit the infield with has fat tire car and it was over for him. My DeYoung controller worked great, I'm lucky that it had two wires for trigger as one broke, but still worked. I'll post the pictures I took on Sunday, Monday the latest. :thumbsup:

Slow Ed


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ty jeff and chris 4 a good night or races. and i took 2nd place in the hot rod race woo hoo. cause ricks car died but it was fixed and john.s car puked sry guys. :wave:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Skinny tire t-jets


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Fat tire t-jets


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hot rod t-jets


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris, did any track records get bumped up? Pat


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds like some more close racing! Post up some results. 

I was about to hang the trusses on the barn then call it a day and go race. Well we ran into problems that led to headaches so, Beware!!!! I WILL be at the next race whenever/wherever that may be. 

Just saw photos/results, thanks Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Slow Ed ain't slow no mo!
Jeff......must be putting some time in practicing. Invisible side pipes on that Hot Rod? Nice job guys.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hot rods*

:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You thought right. Better fix that. End of discussion on that.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

darn, i missed darelle bs again. side pipes or not he would still kick your ass. practice, neither one of us have had our cars out of the pit box since the last time at Als. Hey Darelle, why dont you PM me with your words of wit that you took off here.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

ajd350 said:


> Slow Ed ain't slow no mo!
> Jeff......must be putting some time in practicing. Invisible side pipes on that Hot Rod? Nice job guys.


There was no practicing going on for me the last time I opened my box was at Al's house last month and for the side pipes on the hot rod I have to find a new set when I redid the paint job on the car I put them somewhere that I would not lose them well its a good spot because I cant find them


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Records*

Well I dont know about records, Jeff had 76 with a cheater hot rod, does that count,lol. Al (the young) DeYoung still has the record for everything else, who would have guessed. Thanks again to Speedball Ed for posting the results. Gotta get a new printer here. Glad everyone could make it and enjoyed myself even being a bit tired.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*good racing*

had a good time racing Sat. night thanks chris for letting us race on my track,Ed I look forward to the next race wherever it my be, it seems that we are always battling it out. thanks to all that came out for the races


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

If the tech guy missed the pipes, the win, my congratulations and any record stands as far as I would think. Just happened to notice it in the pic. Maybe there's something to that no-practice thing......LOL


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys:

How about a picture of the whole track and some stats? The cars look great! 

Tom


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I can put some pictures up of the track as I took a few. As size its a 5 or 5 1/2 x 12 TKO that's all know about track.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

true that Al. I dont think anyone noticed until we saw the pics. lol. Thanks again to Slow Ed for the pics and all the help. Slow Ed wasnt so slow, lol. Bon Jour Darrelle, we talked and the jokes will be kept to a minimum, lol. Atleast on here. Have a great day guys.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I noticed and it did not matter to me. Good run Jeff. If the record got reset:thumbsup:. Let it stand and that T-Jet Racer that got second drove a good race. He was not talking or the dog barking was louder than him. Still good race Darrell. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

+1


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Pat lol*

I keep trying to talk the wife into taking Pudge, but no luck.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

So looking at the picture of top three hot rods, we don't need rear roll bars no more?

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Roll bars have been optional all along. Not sure how those little TJet drivers feel about that, though.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok my bad thought you has to have roll bars and a front window. 

Slow Ed


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ZBT Speedway said:


> I keep trying to talk the wife into taking Pudge, but no luck.


Not pudges fault it's his job to bark.The problem is one certain smelly racer that when he isn't on the track he knocks on the side of the track so pudge barks!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

does that bother u when the dog barks. i do my best to mess u guys up at least im not nerfing u guys off.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> does that bother u when the dog barks. i do my best to mess u guys up at least im not nerfing u guys off.:wave:


What make you think I was referring to you?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if the foo sh!ts
wear it


----------

